# Help! Yellowing from Epson Premium Presentation Matte



## superninja098 (Feb 24, 2015)

Currently getting yellowing around my graphic where there no ink printed. I can't figure out what is going on. Here is my setup:

+ Epson WF-7110 with Cobra CIS Dye Sublimation Kit
+ Using RGB in Photoshop
- Document Profile: sRGB IEC61966-2.1
- Color Handling: Photoshop Manages Colors
- Printer Profile: Cobra WF7110_Polyester Cloth_Photo Matter Paper_Best Quality_CS4 ink
- Rendering Intent: Perceptual
- Black Point Compensation: Checked
+ Paper: Epson Premium Presentation Matte 13"x19"
+ Tried to press multiple times between 375-400 degrees using light-medium pressure, between 45-65 seconds
+ American Apparel Sublimation Tee

I'm getting a yellowing effect where there is no ink on the paper. Anyone know how to fix this? Pictures attached. Thanks!


----------



## hextex (Jul 20, 2008)

Are you using plain paper? Only time I ever got yellowing was with plain paper when testing. I normally do 400 at 40sec.


----------



## superninja098 (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm using Epson Premium Presentation Matte paper. I heard it worked for other members here, so thought I would try it out. Wanted to find a solution before returning the paper back to Staples (buy one get one deal). Any paper in particular you recommend? Thanks!


----------



## Resu (Oct 16, 2011)

Try flipping your paper over. You may be using the backside. I always get next to a window and check the sides using direct sunlight as room lighting is usually not intense enough to tell which side is which. You should printing on the brightest side.

Next but not a major biggy, you should be using "Adobe 1998" as the document profile.


----------



## hawaiianphatboy (Apr 28, 2008)

superninja098 said:


> Currently getting yellowing around my graphic where there no ink printed. I can't figure out what is going on. Here is my setup:
> 
> + Epson WF-7110 with Cobra CIS Dye Sublimation Kit
> + Using RGB in Photoshop
> ...



Sorry to hop on your post, but I was wondering if you could tell me how you printed that image. I am new to sublimation and have no idea how to print out that color chart that you did. I am still trying to figure out my color settings, and have been instructed to print out a color chart but have no idea how to do it. Thanks


----------



## Mister Fantastic (Mar 31, 2014)

Your temperature is too high and your time is too long. 

There are a lot of Vaporware videos on Youtube to help guide you. You may have to play with time for your particular product.

Try 370 @ 30 seconds. Keep that temperature setting and work up from there. Good luck.


----------



## tprinters (Aug 28, 2014)

I use 400 @ 60 seconds with no problem. I would try a different sublimation paper.


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

get some actual sublimation paper


----------



## superninja098 (Feb 24, 2015)

hawaiianphatboy said:


> Sorry to hop on your post, but I was wondering if you could tell me how you printed that image. I am new to sublimation and have no idea how to print out that color chart that you did. I am still trying to figure out my color settings, and have been instructed to print out a color chart but have no idea how to do it. Thanks


Hey,

I'm new to this too, glad to help you 

I'm using Adobe Photoshop CS6 for my designs. 
When creating a new document, set the document profile to Adobe 1998. I'm using Epson Premium Presentation Matte Paper but most people recommend Beaver TexprintXPHR.

Here is my printer setup:

Epson WF7110 with Cobra Inks Dye Sublimation Kit

Here are my print settings:

- Document Profile: Adobe 1998
- Color Handling: Photoshop Manages Colors
- Printer Profile: Cobra WF7110_Alum Plate_Photo Matte Paper_Best Quality_CS4 ink
- Rendering Intent: Perceptual
- Black Point Compensation: Checked

I downloaded the color chart from here and opened it in Adobe Photoshop CS6:

RGB Color Wheel by HoodiePatrol89 on DeviantArt

My swing style heat press is set to press at 400F for 65 seconds. I secure the print onto the 100% polyester shirt using Kapton High Temp Tape to prevent ghosting.

Here's another RGB chart if you want a greater color spectrum as a color reference swatch:

https://web.njit.edu/~kevin/rgb.pdf


----------



## superninja098 (Feb 24, 2015)

Resu said:


> Try flipping your paper over. You may be using the backside. I always get next to a window and check the sides using direct sunlight as room lighting is usually not intense enough to tell which side is which. You should printing on the brightest side.
> 
> Next but not a major biggy, you should be using "Adobe 1998" as the document profile.


The Adobe 1998 profile gave me better results, and held my paper under a fluorescent light to see if it was the correct side too, thanks! I found what was actually causing the yellowing (it was printing out a faint yellow in white and transparent areas of the graphic) and it was the "Cobra WF7110_Polyester Cloth_Photo Matte Paper_Best Quality_CS4 Ink" profile provided by Cobra.

I switched to the "Cobra WF7110_Alum Plate_Photo Matte Paper_Best Quality_CS4 Ink" profile within photoshop, and the yellow went away! Pressed it at 400F for 65 seconds and light pressure which gave me the best blacks and most vibrant colors. The Epson Presentation Matter Paper works perfectly.


----------



## Resu (Oct 16, 2011)

superninja098 said:


> The Adobe 1998 profile gave me better results, and held my paper under a fluorescent light to see if it was the correct side too, thanks! I found what was actually causing the yellowing (it was printing out a faint yellow in white and transparent areas of the graphic) and it was the "Cobra WF7110_Polyester Cloth_Photo Matte Paper_Best Quality_CS4 Ink" profile provided by Cobra.
> 
> I switched to the "Cobra WF7110_Alum Plate_Photo Matte Paper_Best Quality_CS4 Ink" profile within photoshop, and the yellow went away! Pressed it at 400F for 65 seconds and light pressure which gave me the best blacks and most vibrant colors. The Epson Presentation Matter Paper works perfectly.


First you're welcome. To assist with future users who may learn from your situation, clarify exactly what was the problem and your correction. Cuz reading your reply I can't tell if it was the paper, doc profile and/or ICC profile?

Glad to you stuck with it and got it corrected.


----------



## superninja098 (Feb 24, 2015)

Resu said:


> First you're welcome. To assist with future users who may learn from your situation, clarify exactly what was the problem and your correction. Cuz reading your reply I can't tell if it was the paper, doc profile and/or ICC profile?
> 
> Glad to you stuck with it and got it corrected.


Within Adobe Photoshop CS6, it was the "Cobra WF7110_Polyester Cloth_Photo Matte Paper_Best Quality_CS4 Inks" ICC profile caused the yellowing in the print  Using Cobra Ink's "Cobra WF7110_Alum Plate_Photo Matte Paper_Best Quality_CS4 Inks" profile solved the problem.

The Epson Premium Presentation Paper Matte worked well for Dye Sublimation on 100% Polyester American Apparel Sublimation Tees and Tanks, and the Adobe 1998 document profile gave me better color depth.


----------

